# Past Builds: Anglia Low Rider



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

This is my only surviving low rider model, I only did two and this one was done in 1993 using a bunch of parts from the junk yard. The basis was a 1949 Ford Anglia English hot rod, not sure who the maker was but I think it was an old Revell kit. I bought a set of Pegasus lowrider spokes and some wide white wall tires and from there it was a contest to make it the most unusual lowrider anyone had ever seen.



















I cut the top open and put a retracted rag top insert because of the amount of interior detail that it was going to have. The hood, doors and truck were already opened and hinged. Color was a Boyd's Purple Pearl with black fenders, all overshot with a pearl clear coat. 

The engine is a triple Webber flat head V-8 with a huge amount of detail. Everything is wired, all the hoses are present and even the power brake booster was done up. Even the semi truck air horns in front of the radiator were hosed.










In the trunk there were the batteries needed to run the hydraulics. In 1993 airbag suspensions weren't what most hoppers used, so after going to a car show and seeing how they were done I included them in the Anglia's trunk.










Inside there is a load of Detail Master photoetched parts, door handles, window cranks, speaker grills, the switches for the hydraulics are sitting on the passengers seat.










More of the interior detail with CD's and the keys in the ignition (another of my trademarks in my detailed car builds). Above the visor there are a pair of sunglasses and a scratch built CD case. Looking where the back seat would have been we find two 12" subwoofers and four more 6" speaker grills. I think I spent a little over $100 just on the parts to build this junkyard lowrider, that's in 1993 money so figure about half again as much now. The car was only in one contest, the Delante Low Rider Bike Show in Porterville in 1994 and it took first in class and Best in Show. Twice I had set it aside to be scrapped, when Martha and I started living together 10 years ago she saved it from going back to the junkyard by claiming it as her own. It's now got a new lease on life with a careful clean up and restoration.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Even know it is parts of kits you say, That body in a kit wold be HARD TO FIND NOW, I have never seen it Not on the net, or in any shop, OLD OR NEW SHOPS, SO just as it stands its rare, not only because you have built it pete, but because of what it is, You will have to think Your better half for use for saving it for prosperity. Love the carpeted enterer as well as Detailed engine compartment to, Lots more could and will be said for that build for years to come and go. Sure wish I had some of my old builds back to took at like that, Do your self a favor NEVER LOOSE THEM, you will regret it for the rest of your life it you do, TRUST ME. I'm sure you know that.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The Anglia is actually a drag racer, this one was a gasser released by Revell-Monogram according to the lettering on the bottom of the chassis. I called it a 1949, however as a release it was considered a 1951 model. The original release was as "Skipper's Critter", some of you may remember that one from the late 1970's...










There were a number of cars of this vintage release, the '51 Thames panel van gasser, a '50-something Henry J and a '33 Willy's, as well as a number of '41 Willy's coupes with versions like Stone, Wood's and Cook and Big John Mazmanian. Some have been re released, others you have to pick through your friends junk yards to get.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

choosing an Anglia for a LowRider is pretty unique.
and it looks really good.
I tried to build a LowRider-ish type vehicle once.
it turned out okay, but not as nice as your Anglia.

(I chose monograms 1/24 scale BMW 635 csi for my victim.)


----------



## hotdogjohnny (Jun 7, 2011)

that is the most beautiful lowrider I have ever seen


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

HE IS A MASTER, ISN'T HE,...I agree fully, Only wish he would do more for us,...He has Been to busy is all last I spoke with him I think,.But who knows Maybe he will come back and do more SOON,...
HES A REAL PRO, NO DOUBT ABOUT THAT, We can all agree,....... "WE WILL BE HERE PETE",...





Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Soon. Possibly within a few weeks. I have been running a few ideas around my head, possibly a SS(Z)R1, an SSR truck with ZR-1 engine and drive train, interior, wheels and tires. I put away all my model aircraft for the moment to work on some Microsoft's Flight Simulator stuff. 

I have been more sick than busy lately, I have a bad infection in my right shoulder muscle, antibiotics have been fighting it but it makes for a sore nights sleep when I can sleep with it. I've been running an annoying low grade temp for what seems like a month because of it. Not sure what caused it, wish it would just go away though.

BTW, sadly I have to report that the Anglia was recently damaged beyond repair, one of my young nieces mistaken it for a toy and by the time we got it from here is was pretty mangled. It's currently in the salvage line, it's parts will someday make it into my third ever lowrider.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> ...and from there it was a contest to make it the most unusual lowrider anyone had ever seen.


The Anglia might be an "unusual" choice for a low rider, but a full-sized version wouldn't look out of place at most of the car shows I've been to here in the Los Angeles area. Nicely done--great attention to detail!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You Know Pete, There are a HOLE LOT of useable parts on this kit that can ALWAYS FIND A HOME, SOMEPLACE I'M SURE if all else fails, And if I'm not mistaken here, And like Zombie just said, Wasn't this build some sort of contest winner as well when it was made,? And you know what else, the first build will NEVER BE LOST As well even know its damaged now, we have it in are minds with these pictures now for all to see and remember it, I know for me that means a lot, in kits I build to, THATS WHY I TAKE A LOT of shots of my builds, MORE THEN I SHOW, So I will always have them, I remember when you posted this tread and build on here, I was working on the 40 Willy's I never finished my self and you where showing me this one as kind of a comparison when this was posted, and I LOVE IT AS WELL, and maybe you can even save it still, who knows.... 
Anyway, In any case Pete, I never let you get away with out a Good question here when you pop in, YOU MUST KNOW THAT BY NOW,..lol....These are Two books I just picked up on line, on model worth and kinds of kits that where built in one place, What do you think about them for comparison Information really ?, So are they any good do you think ?........Anyway sorry to here your under the weather still, All we can do is hope you feel better soon, YOU know your still the king around here in my book mister, We are just keeping it warm for you all this time as well,...lol... The best we can anyway there are some good guys out here still, and some new ones, Cant wait to see you build for use again out here my self, Please keep us informed a little more often if you would......BEST WISHES to you and your family, from all of us out here dude.




Ian


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I love the details!!!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Ian I don't know how old those books are, are there copyright sates on the inside covers? I'd say they're pretty interesting but if they're quoting prices I'd just use them as a reference for what is available, not what they're worth. E-bay pretty much establishes it's own value system, kits I wouldn't buy at a swap meet are fetching nearly $100 there. 

Got a report from the orthopedist the other day about the shoulder, seems a few months ago I took a pretty good shot the the shoulder. I raised up under a door I thought I had closed and it hit me right in the muscle mass just above the shoulder blade on the right side. I remember it but it wasn't sore for more than a day or two. Anyway, I injured the muscle, a blood clot formed in the muscle and then for some reason that clot became infected. They only figured it out by comparing two MRI's from two weeks apart. Antibiotics will take care of it.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Well that's somewhat good news on the shoulder anyway Pete, great news to hear its not more serious, Some Clots can Quickly kill you know, Anti-Coagulant should do the job, (RAT POISON) is really what that is,...lol.. Hope you were Instructed on what you CAN AND CANT have with that treatment as well, Think how it use to be in the old day man, They didn't have all that equipment to determine the problem, All they new is they where in pain, They either Died from it Or they didn't,..lol...You know, Any way good news there, Happy to here you will be doing better soon, I'm always whacking my self on something around these parts, either on my bike and other equipment, But for the most part, I guess I'm all in one peace right now anyway....Summer has just started, WHO KNOWS what will befall me now.......

Ok, well the books are Stamped 2005 in side, By (Bill Coulter & Bob Shelton) Second and forth editions, Large Scale and Small scale additions as well, and I would have to agree with you, E-Bay is pretty much What I go with on the prices, Because THAT IS WHAT THEY WILL PAY, but look for the lowest price of them is all,.. That's and Old Model Kits.com now, I mean were not really dealing with anything extremely previous here and all, but Like you said It is a Great reference for What's out there, or what they make, OR USE TO MAKE.

I Have NO ENTENCENS on Re-Sale of any of the kits I pick up really here Pete, but If I am to trade them to someone for what I really wont, "AND THATS WHAT I DO" for the most part anyway, I kind of have to know what's, what. Its kind of funny the places I have been finding these kits lately as well, None of them I HAD ALREADY, most all of the ones I have found since I got back in this collecting 10 Mounts ago now, Very few of them I ever owned before in the past years, But I do keep up on what is New and what are First and second as well as other additions these days, I KIND OF HAVE TO, these books are only additions to the information I keep on hand to determent that now, and I'm happy to have found them.

I am Still looking for the few Nascar kits you spoke of as well Pete, (I HAVE THE PICTURES OF THEM) WHEN AND IF I find them out there, "NOT IF", BUT WHEN as well, I will ship them to you anyway, COUNT ON THAT, But I love the hunt man, So I think I have Many more to find still hiding out there someplace as well, Summer is just now here for me, Time to Hit the Real Hidden spots I KNOW OF AND STILL LEFT TO FIND, But now I know what I'm looking at when I do see them, A LITTLE MORE NOW ANYWAY....Only one problem, I will have to find some new storage places, I'm quickly running out of space to store them safely here in the house,...But I can live with that...lol....Anyway, catch you around Mister,...you know where to find me,..lol




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Well I bought a little 1/72nd scale plane you can check put on the Military side. Something I can slap together in a day or two while I'm waiting for work. 

The thing about the shoulder, yeah 50 years ago they wouldn't have been able to diagnose it but then again, farmers then wouldn't have stood up under a door of an elevated cab of a $150K JD either. More like a horse or mule kicked them in the junk. Never had my junk kicked but I have raised up under open doors and panels enough times to think I would have learned from it now.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

.....lol...Pete, yes Getting kicked in the junk ,is NEVER GOOD, I will have to agree....lol







Ian "ONE HUNG LOW" Anderson


----------

